# NOS 1965 Uber Rare Schwinn Violet Deluxe Stingray Schwinn Dealer store poster 4 panel



## bobcycles (Jul 9, 2022)

NOS Stingray Poster roughly 1 foot x 3 feet across... Bright vibrant colors, no fade,
never hung or left in direct sunlight, true time capsule holy grail early Stingray Schwinn 
dealer poster.  This is a guaranteed 65' original not a reproduction

bobcycles@aol.com 
or PM here ?'s


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jul 9, 2022)

$150


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2022)

155


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 9, 2022)

nd


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 11, 2022)

$200


----------

